# Georgian Halloween



## Romulus43 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok, please be nice, lol. I am a newb. Here are some photos form our 2018 haunt. There are some old go to things like the FCG in the back and the flying ghosts. Yes the faces sing along with the music. I got the fog dispersion idea from the internet and it worked wonderfully. The wife and I are already planning for some new things for next year.


Just one thing, how do I post the picks?


----------

